# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Bắc >  Du lịch 1 ngày với khu du lịch Hồ Tiên Sa, Ba Vì

## thietht

*Nếu bạn ở Hà Nội và bạn chỉ có 01 ngày thôi? Và nhất là trong tiết trời thu dịu mát này bạn muốn thả hồn mình đến một nơi thật sự yên ả, thanh bình. Hãy thử đến Ba Vì với khu du lịch sinh thái Hồ Tiên Sa. Chỉ cần hơn 1 giờ đồng hồ chạy xe từ trung tâm thành phố là bạn đã có thể đặt chân lên trung tâm du lịch sinh thái này.* 



" Tương truyền từ thủa hồng hoang
Tiên nữ thường trốn Ngọc Hoàng xuống đây
Nước trong thoả sức giỡn vầy
Mải vui, vội vã khi bay về trời
Khăn choàng tiên nữ đánh rơi
Thành mây núi Tản muôn đời vẫn bay"…


Nằm dưới chân núi Tản Viên, Hồ Tiên Sa phong cảnh hữu tình, non xanh nước biếc, mây lảng bảng trôi.


Tương truyền rằng, Hồ Tiên Sa gắn với truyền thuyết tiên nữ giáng trần khi xưa. Thuở hồng hoang, các nàng tiên nữ trên trời thường chốn Ngọc Hoàng xuống đây tắm mát, giỡn vầy. Mải vui, đến khi trời tối vội vã bay về trời đã đánh rơi chiếc khăn choàng. Chiếc khăn đó được ví như những đám mây bồng bềnh trôi trên đỉnh non Tản không bao giờ mất, còn hồ nước nơi các tiên nữ thường xuống tắm chính là Hồ Tiên Sa ngày nay.


 Toàn bộ khu du lịch Hồ Tiên Sa rộng 150 ha trong đó có 120 ha là rừng nằm bao quanh hồ nước lớn quanh năm trong xanh, tạo ra cho Khu du lịch một vùng tiểu khí hậu ôn đới trong lành, mát mẻ. Tận dụng được những lợi thế về tự nhiên, năm 1996, Công ty du lịch Thương mại Cường Thịnh đã đầu tư hàng chục tỷ đồng xây dựng hạ tầng giao thông và các hạng mục công trình nhà nghỉ, vui chơi giải trí, biến nơi đây thành một địa chỉ du lịch nghỉ dưỡng hấp dẫn. Để vẻ đẹp tự nhiên và nhân tạo hòa quyện với nhau, nhà đầu tư đã xây dựng các công trình trong khu du lịch theo lối kiến trúc truyền thống phương Đông: Cổng Ngũ phúc, cầu Thuận thiên, lầu Liên Hoa, khách sạn Viên Sơn… Từ cách bài trí hài hoà của người làm du lịch nên nét kiến trúc truyền thống thể hiện qua những mái ngói đỏ tươi, những đầu đao cong vút nổi lên giữa màu xanh của cây lá, mây trời tạo nên những hình ảnh nhiều màu sắc giống như một bức tranh thuỷ mạc, làm say lòng du khách. Với phương châm đầu tư có trọng tâm, trọng điểm theo từng giai đoạn năm 2003, Khu du lịch sinh thái Hồ Tiên Sa đã hoàn thành những giai đoạn đầu tiên của dự án và chính thức mở cửa phục vụ du khách tới tham quan.



Du khách có thể thỏa sức câu cá

Không chỉ thích hợp cho dạo chơi, ngắm cảnh, khu du lịch Hồ Tiên Sa còn có nhiều loại hình giải trí hấp dẫn du khách, đáng chú ý là thú vui câu cá. Do hồ lớn và sâu nên dưới lòng hồ có rất nhiều cá to và có rất nhiều loại cá. Ngoài ra, tùy sở thích, du khách có thể lựa chọn các loại hình du lịch khác nhau như tắm thác, leo núi, vui đùa với đàn khỉ đã được thuần dưỡng hay tìm cảm giác mạnh trong công viên với khu trượt nước 9 làn hoặc tham gia các hoạt động thể dục thể thao ngoài trời như bóng đá, bóng chuyền, cầu lông, tennit. Sau khi vui chơi, du khách được lựa chọn các món ăn dân tộc trong bầu không khí trong lành giữa chốn tuyền lâm. Nhằm giữ chân du khách nghỉ lại lâu hơn, ngoài việc đầu tư xây dựng cơ sở lưu trú phục vụ nghỉ dưỡng dài ngày cho du khách, Công ty Du lịch Thương mại Cường Thịnh cũng đang tiếp tục nâng cấp đường giao thông quanh khu du lịch và hội trường 500 chỗ, hướng tới đón khách du lịch hội nghị, hội thảo. Với sức hấp dẫn về vẻ đẹp tự nhiên của mình nên mỗi năm, khu du lịch Hồ Tiên Sa đã đón hàng vạn lượt khách gần xa tới tham quan, nghỉ mát, nhất là vào mùa hè.

DiDau.org xin cung cấp đến quý độc giả sơ đồ đi đến Khu du lịch Hồ Tiên Sa





Cùng khám phá *các địa điểm đi chơi quanh Hà Nội* - *cac dia diem di choi quanh Ha Noi*

----------


## h20love

Hồ Tiên Sa, cái tên nghe lạ wa' nhỉ... cúng gần Hn hnao đi 1 chuyến mới dc

----------

